# What size pants do you wear?



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I wear a size 5 or 27/28.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

30 30


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

a 6 today


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Depending on the style, either a 6 or an 8.


----------



## glarmph (May 21, 2009)

30 * 30


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

34 x 36


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

0 or 24/25


----------



## Ltq (Mar 13, 2013)

30


----------



## random man (Feb 16, 2013)

im a size 98


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

30 30/32


----------



## bleedlikeme (Jan 21, 2013)

32


----------



## edhoo (Feb 15, 2011)

31x32


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

32*32

Latest pair of levis I bought feel kinda tight around the thighs though, probably go for a 33*32 next time. My waist isn't large either, the 32's leave plenty of room..... I just hate the way some jeans hug your legs.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

36*34 I feel a fat ******* now!


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

Fenren said:


> 36*34 I feel a fat ******* now!


Not fat in a 36 just larger build and nothing wrong with that. I'm a 34/36 W and 30/32 length but I have some crazy big legs.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

6 in American sizing.


----------



## jimmythekid (Apr 26, 2010)

30 waist 32 long


----------



## JRB7793 (Dec 2, 2012)

36 x 32

xl


----------



## JRB7793 (Dec 2, 2012)

peterparker said:


> 30/32
> 
> I always have to wear a belt. Going down a size in waist always makes the thighs too tight.


Same here and my butt too big. V


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

This seems as good a thread to ask as any.

I just bought a pair of jeans. I looked at the chart and it said 28/30, and since I'm a size 6 I got that one. But then I saw they have an option for 28/34, and I'm like kicking myself now. I'm about 5'10" so are 30 going to be too short? Should I cancel it all and get the 34 length ones? Does that second number even _mean_ length?


----------



## AngelInnocent (May 27, 2012)

24, 25, 26....


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

10.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

peterparker said:


> Yeah, it means length. I'm 5'9" and I wear 32 length, though I think I have long legs for my height. It's the length from your waist to your feet.


Thanks, I'm gonna go measure to be sure.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

About 34 waist, though I think I need 36 since my thighs seem to be getting too big to fit for that waist size.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Size 5 (Junior)
Size 2 (Women)

I mostly go with the Size 5 for juniors though.


----------



## anarkee (Feb 27, 2013)

28 34


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

size 8


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

10,12 or 14 in Aussie sizing. These jeans are 10 but sizing doesn't seem consistent.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

peterparker said:


> Yeah, it means length. I'm 5'9" and I wear 32 length, though I think I have long legs for my height. It's the length from your waist to your feet.


Are you sure, I thought *32 was the inseam.... (crotch to legs) either way I'm 5'9' and wear 32's too. I bought a pair of *34's once and they were way too long.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but why are so many girls posting even numbers for their pant size? I thought pants were in sizes: 00 0 3 5 7 9 11 13 15 ?
I've never seen size 6 jeans before for example...o.o


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

25/32 usually.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but why are so many girls posting even numbers for their pant size? I thought pants were in sizes: 00 0 3 5 7 9 11 13 15 ?
> I've never seen size 6 jeans before for example...o.o


We don't get odd-numbered sizes here, except for children's clothing under size 10 (children's sizes are like ...7,8,9,10,12,14). That goes for all clothing, not just pants.


----------



## Under the Radar (Jan 5, 2013)

29 waist 31/32 length


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Size 5 in juniors. Usually. Not always though.. it really depends. My hydraulics fit in size 3. I don't know what I am in womens because Ive never worn womens clothes.


----------



## NotMyFaultInOurStars (Mar 9, 2013)

30/32 xP

Starting to lose a lot of weight/keeping fit. #Gym :]


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

England size: 6/8
American size: 4/6


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

29 29, where available. It's hard to find that size when I go to the store. I can settle for 30 30, but I have to start holding my pants up more..hah.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

SuperSky said:


> We don't get odd-numbered sizes here, except for children's clothing under size 10 (children's sizes are like ...7,8,9,10,12,14). That goes for all clothing, not just pants.


Ohh okay


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Whatever size fits on my head.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

either 29 x 32 or 30 x 32


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

30 waist too tight and 32 too loose  and I'm lucky if i find a 31. But yes of course i use belts.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Disarray said:


> 32*32
> 
> Latest pair of levis I bought feel kinda tight around the thighs though, probably go for a 33*32 next time. My waist isn't large either, the 32's leave plenty of room..... I just hate the way some jeans hug your legs.


I have the same problem.

I wear 34x32 loose fit and it is just large enough to be roomy for my legs. I could squeeze into a 33.
36x32 regular is way too loose in the waist and almost tight on my thighs! Loose fit in this size would be to baggy.


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

30


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

33 34


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

depends on the brand... ussualy i wear 32W 36L... im built kina funny


----------



## ingenious53 (May 27, 2011)

34/34


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

34x30


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain (Oct 3, 2010)

all my pants are 0's or XS, just always been really small i guess


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Disarray said:


> Are you sure, I thought *32 was the inseam.... (crotch to legs) either way I'm 5'9' and wear 32's too. I bought a pair of *34's once and they were way too long.


Ooooh okay good. Luckily I have a long torso and shorter legs, so from the crotch it's like 30 inches, so I ordered the perfect size. From waist was like 43 inches so I figured it had to be from the crotch.



peterparker said:


> Shoot, you're right. I remembered buying jeans online before and I thought I had to measure from waist to feet, but that was a long time ago. My bad, Barette.


NP, haha, as long as I bought the right size.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

36

Thanks Celexa for making me so ****ing huge  I used to be really fit, now no matter what I do nothing works. But I won't stop working at it, I'll be skinny again one day.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

34 30


----------



## KTguitarist (Oct 19, 2012)

well if pant sizes were actually accurate i'd give a straight answer, but I have 34x34 that fit me ok, and 36x32 that fit a bit baggy, and some 38x32's that fit me snug but good. So i'm not sure whats my real size.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but why are so many girls posting even numbers for their pant size? I thought pants were in sizes: 00 0 3 5 7 9 11 13 15 ?
> I've never seen size 6 jeans before for example...o.o


I'm assuming the girls who are posting in even numbers are taking about "women sized jeans" which start at a size 2. While people like you are talking about "junior sized" jeans which start at a size 0. It's pretty weird how all of this works out.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

ratherunique11 said:


> I'm assuming the girls who are posting in even numbers are taking about "women sized jeans" which start at a size 2. While people like you are talking about "junior sized" jeans which start at a size 0. It's pretty weird how all of this works out.


Oh okay...I've never worn women-sized jeans then. o.o


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

32x30


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

My favorite size is a 31x32. I wish they had 31x31. If not that, a 30x30. Right now I'm going from a 33 down to 32. Pretty soon I'd like to be 30 agian.


----------



## CoolRanch (Mar 24, 2013)

34x30 I got a gut.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

33x34


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

28. I'm like so skinny and small.


----------



## AloneinAZ (Mar 24, 2013)

34x34


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

http://bangbros.com


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

All these different sizes by country are confusing the **** out of me. All I know that is universal (I think) is my 36" inseam, which I gotta order special for my long self.


----------

